# Were to find land???



## pope and young (Nov 16, 2008)

Some hunting buddies and me want to start a club for next year,  Were is the best place to look to find land so we can start a club??? Any info will help thank you...


----------



## deathdawg67 (Nov 16, 2008)

Look at Plumb Creek Timber and Rayonier Timber websites.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Nov 17, 2008)

rayonierhunting.com


----------



## GRIZZLY63 (Nov 18, 2008)

if you plan on plum creek keep in mind they charge outragous fees for camp sites and stuff that is who we have they hit us hard a couple of years ago and now


----------



## stev (Nov 18, 2008)

http://huntclublisting.com


----------



## Leasehunter (Nov 19, 2008)

*Leases available Warren Co, Emanuel Co and Wilkinson Co*

Please contact me at (478) 553-0203
Rates reduced  Emanuel Co $5.75/acre
                            Warren CO  $8.25/acre
                             Wilkinson Co  $6.25/acre
200+ acres


----------



## vickers021007 (Nov 19, 2008)

timberland resource service in dublin


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 21, 2008)

Forest management companies


----------



## pope and young (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys i will look in to that..................


----------



## Leasehunter (Dec 4, 2008)

*Leasable tracts*

We have leasable tracts in 
Emanuel County regularly 7.25/acre reduced to 5.46/acre 50+ acres

Warren County regularly $10.00/acre reduced to 7.50/acre  369.9 Acres

Emanuel County Stillmoore area regulary $8.00/acre reduced to 6.03/acre    224.5 acres

Wilkinson County regularly $8.00/acre reduced to  6.03/acre       809.8


----------



## chicken hawk (Dec 4, 2008)

Leasehunter....possibly interested in Wilkinson Co. tract.  Sent ya a pm.

CH


----------



## chicken hawk (Dec 4, 2008)

Also interested in the 50 acre Emanuel Co. tract.

Thanks,
CH


----------



## crg135 (Dec 5, 2008)

*land*

do u still have the warren co land for lease


----------

